# 8 week Andro Factory supplement Trial



## bpeavey (May 23, 2012)

I am hoping the my Bulk Up ships shortly. I am very excited to start using it. I have been lifting for about 3 years now, lost 40 lbs and have gotten rid of my beer gut. Everyone tells me I look great an how much weight I have lost, but when I look in the mirror I see something different. I still have a small pot belly and at age 44 I should not be embarrassed about it but I am. I want my six pack and after reading about Andro Factory bulk up I can't wait. Follow me as I begin the 8 week program and the body transformation


----------



## PushAndPull (May 24, 2012)

It's resilient spam


----------



## bpeavey (May 25, 2012)

Now I am upset because they tell me they didn't receive my information, so now I have resent it and will see what happens


----------



## bpeavey (Jul 15, 2012)

Well finally my Bulk Up has shipped. I am so glad that andro factory has come thru form. I will post updated stats shortly


----------



## AugustWest (Jul 15, 2012)

lol


----------



## bpeavey (Jul 15, 2012)

Splurging on this sunday night. Lean hamburger with white rice and gravy topped off with New York Vanilla Ice Cream. Knowing its going to be a tough week thought I would take the opportunity. Will get to bed early thou and hopefully my bulk up from andro factory is here tomorrow.


----------



## Retlaw (Jul 15, 2012)

Negged !  Throw that crap away and get some IRONMAG PRODUCTS !


----------



## R1balla (Jul 15, 2012)

i like how all of these people taking this never respond to our questions or statements. Androseries FTW


----------



## bpeavey (Jul 16, 2012)

Reading what they have to say makes me think that it will work. Does it hurt to try or not. I will be very curious to see if anything happens. I am open to any and all questions. I am just curious like the next guy


----------



## bpeavey (Jul 16, 2012)

It was a good day of eating. Loaded up on carbs and protien for breakfast. Then had string cheese, water and a small bag of small bag of fat free pretzels. Good workout, tried a sample of qnt hydravol. Didn't know what to think. Didn't get that rush like with other pre work out supplements, but felt swelling in my arms afterwords. No crash afterwards either. Did macaroni and cheese with fajita chicken wrap homemade.


----------



## bpeavey (Jul 17, 2012)

Tough day at work. Hot as can be. 102 plus humidity. Did make it to the gym and am completly dehydrated. Legs are cramping and so are arms. Head hurts. Pounded out some good bicep, tricep and ab exercises. Bulk up from androfactory has shipped and am very excited to have it here


----------



## oufinny (Jul 17, 2012)

Ok, let's get a little substance to the log like diet, training, what all you are taking so we can understand if this actually has a shot of working.


----------



## bpeavey (Jul 18, 2012)

I am taking 6 star testerone boosters twice a day for 3 weeks now. I am also taking xandrines thermogenic twice a day. Until it got hot I was drinking 1 protien shake for lunch mixing it with chocalate milk. Now that the heat has turned on it usually a piece of string cheese and water. I have gotten a few samples of prework out in the mail that i have used before I work out around 5 at night. Now I have a jug of GNC Pro Performance? AMP Amplified N.O. Loaded? - Fruit Punch that was just cheap and couldn't pass it up.  I usually eat whatever I want when I get to work. I am there normally at 5 am after and hour commuter. Supper is usually some sort of meat and vegetables and on Friday is my spurge night for pizza. So far this week I have lost 4.3 lbs due to the heat and have still been able to keep up my workout rountine


----------



## AugustWest (Jul 18, 2012)

bpeavey said:


> I am taking 6 star testerone boosters twice a day for 3 weeks now. I am also taking xandrines thermogenic twice a day. Until it got hot I was drinking 1 protien shake for lunch mixing it with chocalate milk. Now that the heat has turned on it usually a piece of string cheese and water. I have gotten a few samples of prework out in the mail that i have used before I work out around 5 at night. Now I have a jug of GNC Pro Performance? AMP Amplified N.O. Loaded? - Fruit Punch that was just cheap and couldn't pass it up.  I usually eat whatever I want when I get to work. I am there normally at 5 am after and hour commuter. Supper is usually some sort of meat and vegetables and on Friday is my spurge night for pizza. So far this week I have lost 4.3 lbs due to the heat and have still been able to keep up my workout rountine



Maybe you should take a trip over to the diet section of this board before you continue any AAS use.


----------



## ashoprep1 (Jul 19, 2012)

???


----------



## bpeavey (Jul 19, 2012)

????. Another hot day. Did manage to get a quick workout in. Nothing to brag about. Just wore out. Worked abs, pecs and triceps


----------



## AugustWest (Jul 19, 2012)

Do you really only eat a piece of string cheese for lunch?


----------



## gamma (Jul 20, 2012)




----------



## bpeavey (Jul 20, 2012)

Yes I did only eat a piece of string cheese and a bottle of water. It was hotter then hell and it just bloated me. Knocked out some good squats and straightleg dead lifts. Have knocked the weight down on squats due to poor form and my legs hurting. Helped alot


----------



## bpeavey (Jul 22, 2012)

Well, tomorrow is the big day. My bulk up from Andro Factory is in Ottumwa and scheduled to be here. I took the weekend off from lifting. Body tired and I know you have to give it some rest in order to build. Come Tuesday will be the day we start taking Bullk Up. Will keep everyone posted. To all those that have to work in a hot factory like I do, stay HYDRATED this week in the midwest.


----------



## bpeavey (Jul 23, 2012)

Well it is here. Bulk Up by Andro Factory. Excited to see what this product does for me in my quest to gain lean muscle and lose fat.


----------



## jwa (Jul 24, 2012)

bpeavey said:


> I am taking 6 star testerone boosters twice a day for 3 weeks now. I am also taking xandrines thermogenic twice a day. Until it got hot I was drinking 1 protien shake for lunch mixing it with chocalate milk. Now that the heat has turned on it usually a piece of string cheese and water. I have gotten a few samples of prework out in the mail that i have used before I work out around 5 at night. Now I have a jug of GNC Pro Performance? AMP Amplified N.O. Loaded? - Fruit Punch that was just cheap and couldn't pass it up.  I usually eat whatever I want when I get to work. I am there normally at 5 am after and hour commuter. Supper is usually some sort of meat and vegetables and on Friday is my spurge night for pizza. So far this week I have lost 4.3 lbs due to the heat and have still been able to keep up my workout rountine



Please, tell me you are trolling.


----------



## bpeavey (Jul 24, 2012)

Day 1, of Andro Factory Bulk up - took 3 tablets first thing in the morning. Felt Kinda wierd about a 1/2 hour after taking but that feeling went away. Don't know how to explain it. Had some lean beef with a serving of mash potatoes and gravy for breakfast, snacked on a small bag of fat free pretzels around 10, Protien shake with chocalate milk for lunch. Another small bag of fat free pretzels for afternoon snack before heading to gym. Felt pretty good in there. More sweat then usual which is a good thing. Weighed in at 174.6 lbs. Did barbell dead lifts, chin ups, barbell split squat, single arm dumbell shoulder press, cable face pull, barbell rollout followed by cable triceps until failure. Overall had enough to do everything but was pretty well toasted at end of workout. Had a nice supper of johnsonville sausage, shells and cheese and low fat cottage cheese.


----------



## oufinny (Jul 24, 2012)

This is the worst log in the history of all I have ever read.  A bag of pretzels for a snack, mashed potatoes for breakfast... words escape me.


----------



## bpeavey (Jul 25, 2012)

Took my Bulk Up from Andro factory this morning and felt pretty good. Eggs for breakfast, protein shake for lunch and decent supper. Weighed in tonight at 173.4. Had a good workout plenty of energy and pumped up. Work lower body for about an hour


----------



## bpeavey (Jul 25, 2012)

As for what I eat for breakfast. Maybe you would like to walk in my shoes for a day. Up at 3:45 and into the shower. 1 hour commute to work where I supervise 40 people in a welding department. It has been over 105 degrees inside the building for the last couple of weeks. Work until 4 and then commute an hour home where I hit the gym for about 50 minutes. Go home cook supper for my family and try to get to bed by 10. When it is as hot as this I have to get all of my carbs and protein first thing in the morning as being so hot you don't feel like eating anything


----------



## oufinny (Jul 25, 2012)

See when that info is known it sounds more legit as to your reasons. I have worked with welders and I live in the south; that is some rough shit. At least ask the wife to cook dinner, I think you earned yourself that much. I wake up at 3:45 only to fish or fuck, you sir got a rough schedule.


----------



## AugustWest (Jul 25, 2012)

Yea bro. I hear you got a tough schedule and everything (dont we all) even though I will admit I have A/C where I work, but still Im always fkin busy.

Theres ways to get the food you need even with demanding schedules. Pre cooking meals, pre packing lunch. Why not make turkey subs and bring a bunch of yogurt and assorted nuts with you.

Regardless of what your taking, food is THE MOST ANABOLIC thing you can give your body and without it, you will not grow.

P.S.  man did us guys ever fuck up thinking we could let the woman out the kitchen


----------



## bpeavey (Jul 25, 2012)

Amen to that. Barefoot and pregnant. Like the old days. I have been doing this for 6 years without a vacation and 3 years ago introduced weight training into my schedule. After hitting a top weight of 212 lbs of fat I knew it was time for a change especially since my then 14 year old son was lifting and starting to kick my butt. That is why I was excited when Bulk Up from Andro Factory was given to me to try. I am sure anyone in my shoes would be excited to add 8 - 14 lbs of lean muscle and burn up the fat. The couple of years I have been burning the fat but not gaining the muscle mass that I so desire along with the 6 pack abs that I so want at the age of 44. Lets hope we get some cool weather shortly


----------



## bpeavey (Jul 26, 2012)

Day 3 of taking Bulk Up by Andro Factory. Started today of with taking 4 pills. Good breakfast, couple of protien shakes thru today and a  monster supper supper of scrambled eggs, with spicy sausage wrapped in flour tortilla. Hit the gym tonight and felt pumped up. I looked like I was little more toned today. I also noticed that thru my workout it seemed easier which allowed me to do more weight. Afterwards I felt pretty pumped up if not cocky after lifting. Kinda weird but just felt that way. Gained 1.6lbs today. That is a good thing as I try to build muscle and burn fat. Cant wait to get in the gym tomorrow night and pound some dumbbells.


----------



## Jack Galt (Sep 18, 2012)

I think this is what happens when you have manufactures that will just throw free product to anyone.  That's cool I hope you get some results.


----------



## Jack Galt (Sep 18, 2012)

Have you had any results from taking BULK-UP?


----------

